# does your partner know about this site?



## roddles (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi I was just wondering how many of you browse this site without your partner knowing. I used to go out with a bbw and used to come on here to get tips on how to love her, and try to find out what she wanted.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 26, 2008)

no partner.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2008)

kayrae said:


> no partner.



Same here. But when I do get one, I will tell her about it... sooner or later. lol


----------



## furious styles (Oct 26, 2008)

yes, she does.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 26, 2008)

She posted here a few times, came into chat twice, hasn't been back as far as I know. She has her own online hang-outs. 
But, "hi honey!" if you run across this! 

-Rusty


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup.
.....


----------



## troubadours (Oct 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Yup.
> .....



+1
............


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes,she posts here occasionally..


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes he does


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes he does but he doesnt come on here, i wouldnt dare let him loose on all the good looking women lol


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

I think she does LOL!!!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 26, 2008)

She Stalks Me on Here !!! Shhhh She Might be listening Right Now !!


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont stalk! I just lovingly watch you all the time on here, and when you shower, brush your teeth, building a fire in the back yard, even sleeping....
:bounce::shocked::blush:





Haunted said:


> She Stalks Me on Here !!! Shhhh She Might be listening Right Now !!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 26, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> I dont stalk! I just lovingly watch you all the time on here, and when you shower, brush your teeth, building a fire in the back yard, even sleeping....
> :bounce::shocked::blush:



:shocked::shocked:How did you get these :shocked::shocked: (i will be at the house working from 12 to 4 showering around 6 and turning in for the night around 11:30 if you can't make it let me know i can adjust the schedule):batting::batting:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm single.. but last time I was dating someone, we met on here so uh, obviously he knew. Prior to that, no, none of them knew.


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2008)

I have no partner, but if I'm ever so blessed to have
one again, Lord, please let her be a Dimmer, or at
least a Dimmer at heart!


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 26, 2008)

On the rare and joyous occasion I'm partnered there's full disclosure.


----------



## jersteff6 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, she does


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 26, 2008)

Hubby definitely knows. Especially since a large amount of my conversations with him start with, so I was reading on Dims today about .....

Or something will come up in our conversation and he'll say, you should post that on Dims.

I can't imagine not discussing this place, it is like a home away from home and I enjoy getting to know all of the Dimmers.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 26, 2008)

She knows but doesn't care.


----------



## runningman (Oct 26, 2008)

She knows about DIMs but doesn't come on here.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually, I'm not sure if he knows or not. Not that I'm keeping it secret but, I don't disclose all of my online browsing. Never thought of it.


----------



## Victim (Oct 26, 2008)

She knows. She even proofs my fiction. She just isn't the forum/chat type. I'm trying to get her to choose a pic suitable for public consumption, but she hasn't done that yet either.


----------



## roddles (Oct 27, 2008)

thats very interesting I like that some dimmers are couples - very cute


----------



## MattB (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, and she doesn't mind at all...


----------



## Ichida (Oct 27, 2008)

Even my friends know. They will look over my shoulder and laugh and say "oh she's on her site again..."

All my boyfriends have known too...


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 27, 2008)

My wife is the one who got me interested in Dimensions in general, about 12 years ago, before we got married....she was a hardcopy subscriber back then. After a 5 year or so hiatus, she is the one who got me going back to DimChat, and I found the forums from there. She is frequently next to me when I'm in chat and here on the forums, and I show her posts she might find interesting. There are times when I get burned out on the forums or chat, and it's usually her that encourages me to get back to what I enjoy, after a few days.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually had never heard of this site until I met my GF. She is an FA and she told me about Dimensions and encouraged me to join. I didn't even know what an FA was, I had heard the expression chubby chaser before but had a kind of warped sense of what that actually meant. However, Mergirl has been on Dims for quite a while and was on here for some time before telling me about it, although I guess that more more to do with being more open about her FA ways. When she explained to me that for her being an FA was her sexuality she also explained more about Dims and encouraged me to look at the site and some of her posts.

I think it has been a really positive thing, enabling me to understand more fully about FA's and more.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, my partner doesn't know really. I have mentioned the forum on a couple of instances, but it seems like a non-issue. He has his circle of friends forum and gaming forums, and I have mine. 

The theme of fat-acceptance isn't really one he's familiar with anyway. My weight is also a non-issue. He thinks I'm cute and beautiful etc. and that is that. No labels required. No support required.


----------



## Red (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. Met on the boards so we're both aware


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 27, 2008)

He knows, he registered, he's lurked but not posted.


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess I'm the lone one. She doesn't know about it, but I'll probably get around to it eventually.


----------



## wrench13 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am forever quoting and mentioning interesting things from Dimensions, including showing her cool / sexy/ funny pics from here. She is not the type to post though.
It's a shame, she is very sexy and is pretty funny, to boot.


----------



## Victim (Oct 29, 2008)

wrench13 said:


> I am forever quoting and mentioning interesting things from Dimensions, including showing her cool / sexy/ funny pics from here. She is not the type to post though.
> It's a shame, she is very sexy and is pretty funny, to boot.



I have the exact same issue. Sexy beyond belief (hourglass SSBBW, everything is in proportion, and I do mean everything), funny, REALLY smart, but just doesn't do the forum/chat thing.


----------



## bexy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes he knows, and then he copied me and signed up


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 29, 2008)

My bf knows, but he doesnt exactly like the site. His opinion, oh well.


----------



## Duniwin (Oct 29, 2008)

She and I met thought this site, so yeah.


----------



## Cors (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, though he doesn't quite get it. 

Strangely enough my exes were all fine with it too, except the BBW who got extremely insecure because of all the beautiful girls here. ;(


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 31, 2008)

My bhm fiance does... he reads in on the posts sometimes and my replies  He doesn't mind at all. In fact he often says glad to see you having fun LOL Actually, I should try and get him to join too! lol :happy:


----------



## bexy (Oct 31, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> My bf knows, but he doesnt exactly like the site. His opinion, oh well.



what doesn't he like about it hun, if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 3, 2008)

I am not in a relationship. The FA is new to me. I take medications that detroyed libido and helped wreck marriage a long time ago. My former wife did not know that I liked her with a bit of weight.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 3, 2008)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I am not in a relationship. The FA is new to me. I take medications that detroyed libido and helped wreck marriage a long time ago. My former wife did not know that I liked her with a bit of weight.


 The operative expression would have been I would have liked for her to weigh more than she did.


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 4, 2008)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I am not in a relationship. The FA is new to me. I take medications that detroyed libido and helped wreck marriage a long time ago. My former wife did not know that I liked her with a bit of weight.



Maybe you may find a partner with the same problem,please remember that kisses and cuddles,and sensual pleasure can be just as fulfilling as sex,and 
much more important ...


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Maybe you may find a partner with the same problem,please remember that kisses and cuddles,and sensual pleasure can be just as fulfilling as sex,and
> much more important ...



I bet my life on that! I never cease to be humbly
amazed at the way God created woman to be so
sensitive to and appreciative of a man's tender,
loving touch. I find hours of of tender touching
and cuddling to be infinitely more desirable than
a "wham, bam, thank you ma'me" and I have 
felt that way about it long before I became the
physical wreck that I am now.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 4, 2008)

On the main topic?

Yes, she knows. She doesn't approve of it as a whole, I guess.


----------



## curt (Nov 6, 2008)

No, she doesn't know. I know my gal well enough to believe that she would not only not understand but that she would be "disturbed" by my fantasies. Although I would love to share in this fantasy life and engage in role-playing, I would not care to introduce suspicion of my motives into our relationship. Meanwhile, she has quietly gone from a size 12/14 to a size16/18 since we started dating. So with patience goes the prize.


----------



## Victim (Nov 6, 2008)

curt said:


> No, she doesn't know. I know my gal well enough to believe that she would not only not understand but that she would be "disturbed" by my fantasies. Although I would love to share in this fantasy life and engage in role-playing, *I would not care to introduce suspicion of my motives into our relationship.* Meanwhile, she has quietly gone from a size 12/14 to a size16/18 since we started dating. So with patience goes the prize.



God forbid you share your true intentions with a woman you've entered into a relationship with, I mean really...


----------



## mergirl (Nov 6, 2008)

yes, she knows and i wish i hadn't told her cause she has stole all my thunder cause she is hotter, nicer and more intelligent than me!!! lol .. hmm not saying i actually had thunder or anything..muwahahaa.. 
hmm..wish i had some thunder.
kapow!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 6, 2008)

mergirl said:


> yes, she knows and i wish i hadn't told her cause she has stole all my thunder cause she is hotter, nicer and more intelligent than me!!! lol .. hmm not saying i actually had thunder or anything..muwahahaa..
> hmm..wish i had some thunder.
> kapow!


Yes you had better know it girl, lmao:smitten::smitten:


----------



## The Fat Man (Nov 6, 2008)

My wife does indeed know about Dims.. told her about all these sites and my interest in larger women early on in our relationship, she's lurked from time to time just to learn more about all this, she finds it interesting her being a big girl herself to know so many people like us are out there.


----------



## curt (Nov 7, 2008)

Victim said:


> God forbid you share your true intentions with a woman you've entered into a relationship with, I mean really...



What I said was "I would not care to introduce suspicion of my motives into our relationship." I did not refer to my "true intentions." A subtle but real distinction. Although I am thrilled by her gain, I am not sabotaging or manipulating the woman I love. I don't have a "secret plan" to fatten her up. But if she continues to gradually fill out, I would be supportive. I love her, thicker or thinner, and want her to be happy. I believe that "sharing" with her this particular fantasy life would very likely feed her insecurities regarding her weight and body image and that it would NOT be a positive development for her or us. Therefore, I sublimate.


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2008)

You turn from solid directly to a gas?!? Wow, neat trick!


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2008)

Haunted said:


> She Stalks Me on Here !!! Shhhh She Might be listening Right Now !!



Aaaaaaah, but to be so well loved that she has to
know what you're doing, all the time!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

curt said:


> What I said was "I would not care to introduce suspicion of my motives into our relationship." I did not refer to my "true intentions." A subtle but real distinction. Although I am thrilled by her gain, I am not sabotaging or manipulating the woman I love. I don't have a "secret plan" to fatten her up. But if she continues to gradually fill out, I would be supportive. I love her, thicker or thinner, and want her to be happy. I believe that "sharing" with her this particular fantasy life would very likely feed her insecurities regarding her weight and body image and that it would NOT be a positive development for her or us. Therefore, I sublimate.


Not to question your decision, but I wonder if you're being overprotective of her, or perhaps selling her short in terms of her ability to understand alternative, um... kinks (for lack of a better word). What caught me is the word "sharing", and your not doing it. That always sounds dangerous to me, in terms of relationships. Again, I'm not criticizing... really. Obviously you know her better than I do - and I trust and appreciate that you are protective of her feelings and insecurities. That's a good thing, but is it possible that sharing this with her might help her in accepting and appreciating her own body, and those of other fat people? Lots of times, insecurities are bred out of very limited, one-sided experiences... I wonder what would happen if she saw another side... especially with a loved one at her side.


----------



## curt (Nov 7, 2008)

Sam, I respectfully disagree. I appreciate your thoughts, but I do not believe I am "selling her short." Hell, she's much smarter and more highly evolved than I am! However, regardless of all the love, acceptance, affection, and encouragement that I show/share with her, she does seem somewhat "stuck" in terms of her body-image. In this she is very much like my mother, who has struggled with her own weight/body-image her entire life.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

I hear you, curt. Sadly, I think we all know what that's like, in one way or another.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 8, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> My bf knows, but he doesnt exactly like the site. His opinion, oh well.



Same here.


----------



## ItalnStalian (Nov 11, 2008)

She found out and threatened to divorce me if I ever came back.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 12, 2008)

ItalnStalian said:


> She found out and threatened to divorce me if I ever came back.


Well? this is curious? Do you value your maraige then as you're obviously back...?

What did your wife object to? Is she thin and afraid you will want to leave her for a fat woman or were you chatting up fat women? Did she get the wrong Idea and think this site was about BBW porn or something else than it is? Very very curious!


----------



## altered states (Nov 13, 2008)

She was checking browser history for something else a couple of years ago and asked, "What's 'dimensionsmagazine'?" "It's porn," I said, and figured I was being about 1/13 truthful. I never heard about it again, so she either bought it or checked the site out at a later date and didn't care all that much.


----------



## FA Painter (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh yeah. She knows. Now.
She's sitting right next to me as I write this.
(She says 'Hi').


----------



## Haunted (Nov 15, 2008)

imfree said:


> Aaaaaaah, but to be so well loved that she has to
> know what you're doing, all the time!



I Love my stalker i think everyone should have one


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Nov 16, 2008)

he told me about it lol I should think so


----------



## bellylvr18 (Nov 16, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> he told me about it lol I should think so



I did, and she is the only woman I've ever revealed my secret too.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 16, 2008)

she doesn't know


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 16, 2008)

FA Painter said:


> Oh yeah. She knows. Now.
> She's sitting right next to me as I write this.
> (She says 'Hi').




And they're both lovely people... even though they didn't meet me at my best.


----------



## TheBiggerTheBetter (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my lady doesn't know about this site, she knows about my BBW porn, she doesn;t now that I've been looking a SSBBW's lately, she has no clue that I jerkoff to 500pounders daily. 

It's funny how my lady found out I like BBW's, I went to work early one day and left my XLGirls magazine in the bathroom. Later on I had forgotten and when I got home she was like "so, nice fat porn". It's really funny cause my girl is like 120lbs, eats healthy, goes to the gym, makes me go with her, and I love her, but she knows that if we're at a bar and some skinny pornstar looking girl walks in and than a BBW walks in my eyes are on the BBW's. My girl gets pissed, she feels really insecure when bigger girls are around, I lie and say I dont look, but that is such a lie.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Nov 17, 2008)

I have to say...
After being in a relationship for a year next Sunday with my soulmate- I still haven't told her I prefer big girls. She's somewhat larger herself- around 210 pounds. I've hinted at the fact I don't want her to lose weight and I prefer her the way she is-- and I make sure she knows that I think she is absolutely perfect-- but she never believes me. And knowing her- I don't think she will react well.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2008)

ItalnStalian said:


> She found out and threatened to divorce me if I ever came back.



Gary...can't have your cake....etc...etc..


----------



## TheBiggerTheBetter (Nov 17, 2008)

Go by Voluptuous Magazine something with chubby girls compared to XLGirls Magazine or Plumpers Magazine etc... do what I did leave it in your Bathroom, let her find it. Come clean to her, if she is 210 I dont think she'll dump you for Voluptuous Magazine. If my lady didn't accidentially fand my porn, I'd probably still be hiding from her. In the end I'm so glad she found it, it's a relief to know that I dont have to hide the fact that I like looking at BBW's, now I dont think I'll ever bebable to tell her about my SSBBW fetish.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 17, 2008)

TheBiggerTheBetter said:


> ...now I dont think I'll ever bebable to tell her about my SSBBW fetish.




Mmm... warm and fuzzy right there.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 17, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Mmm... warm and fuzzy right there.



My Girl knows all about my obsession with SSBBW


----------



## MadeFA (Nov 19, 2008)

None of my partners ever knew about this site  I hope one in the future will. 

I think that, as long as this site is not used as a way to cyber-cheat or lead to real life infidelity, there is nothing wrong with keeping it to yourself.


----------



## ~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, he knows. He referred me! He thought it would help me to come out of my shell a bit and make new friends. So far, so good....


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Nov 25, 2008)

TheBiggerTheBetter said:


> Go by Voluptuous Magazine something with chubby girls compared to XLGirls Magazine or Plumpers Magazine etc... do what I did leave it in your Bathroom, let her find it. Come clean to her, if she is 210 I don't think she'll dump you for Voluptuous Magazine. If my lady didn't accidentally find my porn, I'd probably still be hiding from her. In the end I'm so glad she found it, it's a relief to know that I dont have to hide the fact that I like looking at BBWs, now I don't think I'll ever be able to tell her about my SSBBW fetish.



I don't think I could do that... It sounds a little too devious and passive to tell someone you have no secrets with something that important. I'll tell her eventually. But I think I'll let it be a little more of a slow leak of information than letting her find a magazine that explains it all y'know?


----------

